# Trim for Soffit / Eave after botched install. PICS



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Did you chew that hole with your teeth?😂

Use a hole saw to cut the hole.

To fix the mess, cut a square piece of trim coil, cut the round hole and pop rivet it to the soffit.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Soffit is pretty cheap.I would change those pieces out and while doing that you can put some blocking behind it to attach the box to properly.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If I was doing it I would have removed the soffit material, installed 2 X 4 blocking and a piece of plywood, bore a hole in the plywood the slightly bigger then the back side of the light.
Then installed a siding block that's big enough that's larger then the trim ring on the light, with 2 layers of 1/2" plywood prebored with the same hole saw inside the siding block so you have something to screw the light to.
If you use a block like this you can remove the trim ring, set the plywood in the back side, set the whole thing facing up sitting on a board and stand on the nailing fins and bore the whole thing in one pass.
https://www.google.com/search?q=sid...OAhWFvxQKHX9EDnQQsAQIGw#imgrc=O_HLUD0zyf8FbM:
Always easier to predrill the pilot holes for the screws in the light before installing.
If you do as I suggested you can reuse the old soffit and can cut it out with a pair of tin snips.


----------



## nutshellml (Dec 14, 2015)

joecaption said:


> If I was doing it I would have removed the soffit material, installed 2 X 4 blocking and a piece of plywood, bore a hole in the plywood the slightly bigger then the back side of the light.
> Then installed a siding block that's big enough that's larger then the trim ring on the light, with 2 layers of 1/2" plywood prebored with the same hole saw inside the siding block so you have something to screw the light to.
> If you use a block like this you can remove the trim ring, set the plywood in the back side, set the whole thing facing up sitting on a board and stand on the nailing fins and bore the whole thing in one pass.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=sid...OAhWFvxQKHX9EDnQQsAQIGw#imgrc=O_HLUD0zyf8FbM:
> ...


Good Suggestion and thanks for the link.. The mounting block you provided should save me replacing the soffit that I jacked up. ha...

For the other cameras I'll use 2x4 and create a fill for the gap between the soffit and ply/eave as you mentioned.

THANKS!


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

There are electrical fixture boxes or junction boxes that are open on 2 sides and used as extenders. 
However you bridge the gap, you should drop the camera until the most of the camera body is below the soffit for any later repair/replacement. Find a junction box smaller than the camera and open a hole smaller than the camera. Or search the camera maker site and see if they have a trim ring. Electric, plumbing even hvac sites have such rings. Some are split for easy install.


----------

